# Installare Gento 64 bit cn Kde4

## Gianluca1987

Salve a tutti, sn nuovo di questo forum....

Utilizzo da molto tempo distro linux (attualmente utilizzo ubuntu) Volevo provare ad installare Gentoo, la versione x processori a 64 bit, con Kde4, dovrei seguire particolari indicazioni oppure posso installarlo facilmente leggendo solo il manuale?

ho fatto varie ricerche su internet, ma nn ho trovato nessun mirror ke mi fa scaricare gentoo cn kde4, dovrei prima installare gentoo e poi installare kde4? e da quale mirror dovrei prendere gentoo x processori a 64 bit?

Altra domanda: al mio pc si è rotta la presa ethernet x il modem, quindi utilizzo il modem connesso cn il cavo usb, questo mi potrebbe dare problemi cn l'installazione?

se ben ricordo x installare gentoo ci vuole la connessione....

potreste aiutarmi?

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *Gianluca1987 wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti, sn nuovo di questo forum....
> 
> Utilizzo da molto tempo distro linux (attualmente utilizzo ubuntu) Volevo provare ad installare Gentoo, la versione x processori a 64 bit, con Kde4, dovrei seguire particolari indicazioni oppure posso installarlo facilmente leggendo solo il manuale?
> 
> ho fatto varie ricerche su internet, ma nn ho trovato nessun mirror ke mi fa scaricare gentoo cn kde4, dovrei prima installare gentoo e poi installare kde4? e da quale mirror dovrei prendere gentoo x processori a 64 bit?
> ...

 

Gentoo non è una distribuzione già pronta con kde, oppure gnome, xfce, etc.. E' una metadistribuzione! Scarichi lo stage che ti serve (solitamente il 3), parti da quello e via terminale, attraverso la connessione, compili i pacchetti che ti servono uno per uno. Detto questo, http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/?catid=install a questo link, troverai la documentazione per installare Gentoo anche senza la connessione internet. Su distrowatch trovi il modo di scaricare l'immagine di Gentoo x86 o per ~64. Se hai problemi con la porta ethernet e vuoi utilizzare l'usb, ti consiglio di installare gentoo attraverso un terminale della tua distribuzione facendo tutto in chroot.

----------

## darkmanPPT

si, beh.. la connessione come minimo, visto che ti devi scaricare i pacchetti   :Wink: 

kde4 non è ancora stabile in portage, ma se cerchi con google ci sono delle guide per installare la versione cvs (se ben ricordo)

 :Wink: 

----------

## ckx3009

kde non e' stabile in portage ma funziona benissimo ugualmente  :Razz: 

tieni pero' conto che e' uno degli ultimi passaggi, dato che non esiste una gentoo con GUI gia' fatta (a parte sabayon che, cmq, e' un'altra distro alla fine...)

basta che segui la documentazione e non puoi sbagliarti

----------

## Gianluca1987

Ma adesso ke è uscita la nuova versione non è cambiato nulla nel modo di installare Gentoo?!?!?

Ho sentito ke si parlava di 1 installer grafico!

P.s. vi chiedo scusa se le mie domande risultano scorrette, ma cn ubuntu, nn ho imparato poi molto su linux..... ecco xkè ho deciso di migrare a gentoo e sxo in un vostro aiuto!

Grazie!

----------

## k01

se eviti le abbrevviazioni stile sms fai un favore a molti.

comunque, l'installer c'era anche prima, ma non era affidabilissimo. da quel che leggo sembrerebbe sviluppato solo per l'installazione senza rete:

 *Quote:*   

> * Updated installer: The installer now only performs networkless 
> 
>  installations using the packages and ebuild tree on the LiveCD. It also 
> 
>  contains numerous fixes for extended and logical partitions.

 

vedi anche: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/installer/release-0.6.txt

----------

## Gianluca1987

ho scaricato l-immagine per i processori a 64 bit, ho provato ad installare il sistema sia con l-installer grafico che da terminale, ma ogni volta si blocca.....

adesso st; provando ad installare la versione non per i processori a 64 bit....

sapete dirmi il motivo per il quale si blocca sempre l-installazione? sono io che sbaglio qualche passaggio?

----------

## Kernel78

 *Gianluca1987 wrote:*   

> ho scaricato l-immagine per i processori a 64 bit, ho provato ad installare il sistema sia con l-installer grafico che da terminale, ma ogni volta si blocca.....
> 
> adesso st; provando ad installare la versione non per i processori a 64 bit....
> 
> sapete dirmi il motivo per il quale si blocca sempre l-installazione? sono io che sbaglio qualche passaggio?

 

se non ci dici a che punto si blocca e con quale errore noi non riusciamo magicamente a indovinare le cause del problema  :Wink: 

----------

## Gianluca1987

Si blocca al secondo passaggio, quando fa la copia dei dati sul disco fisso.....

rivedendo la documentazione ho notato che non ho ottenuto la chiave pubblica e non ho verificato la firma dell'immagine iso.....

potrebbe essere questo il problema?

----------

## Kernel78

 *Gianluca1987 wrote:*   

> Si blocca al secondo passaggio, quando fa la copia dei dati sul disco fisso.....

 

Scusa ma tu hai seguito la guida ufficiale per l'installazione ?

Se non lo hai fatto fallo e riporta dopo quale comando hai problemi ...

----------

## Gianluca1987

Seguendo il manuale quando tento di scaricare la chiave e la firma mi da quanto segue:

gianluca@gianluca-desktop:~$ sudo gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 17072058

Password:

gpg: richiesta della chiave 17072058 dal server hkp subkeys.pgp.net

gpg: chiave 17072058: "Gentoo Linux Release Engineering (Gentoo Linux Release Signing Key) <releng@gentoo.org>" non cambiata

gpg: Numero totale esaminato: 1

gpg:              non modificate: 1

gianluca@gianluca-desktop:~$ sudo gpg --verify Gentoo Linux Release Engineering livecd-amd64-installer-2008.0_beta2

gpg: impossibile aprire "Gentoo"

gpg: verify signatures failed: errore durante l'apertura del file

gianluca@gianluca-desktop:~$ 

non sò dove posso aver sbagliato.....

durante l'installazione (grafica) si blocca tutto quando estrae i file di sistema nel disco rigido.....

Cerdo che il problema derivi dal mancato completamento del primo passaggio....

----------

## Kernel78

 *Gianluca1987 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> gianluca@gianluca-desktop:~$ sudo gpg --verify Gentoo Linux Release Engineering livecd-amd64-installer-2008.0_beta2
> 
> ...

 

Il problema è nel comando che lanci ... se il nome di un file contiene dei caratteri "strani", in questo caso gli spazi, bisogna far capire al sistema che fanno parte del nome del file altrimenti lui si aspetta che quelli separati da spazi siano argomenti diversi.

La cosa più semplice è scrivere 'Gentoo Linux Release Engineering livecd-amd64-installer-2008.0_beta2' (tra apici), e se usi il TAB per l'autocompletamento diminuisci ancora le possibilità di errore  :Wink: 

----------

## Gianluca1987

niente da fare, mi dà sempre lo stesso errore:'(

----------

## Kernel78

 *Gianluca1987 wrote:*   

> niente da fare, mi dà sempre lo stesso errore:'(

 

mi viene il dubbio che quel file non esista ... se usi il TAB per l'autocompletamento te lo trova ?

----------

## Gianluca1987

Non conosco il Tab.....

ma scusa pu; essere che si blocca tutto perch[ non ho scaricato le chiavi???

----------

## canduc17

Il Tab è quel tasto sopra il Caps Lock: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Immagine:Qwerty_it.svg

In una shell unix serve per l'autocompletamento, cioè per completare comandi/file/directory scritti solo parzialmente.

Esempio: vuoi dare il comando ifconfig?

Digiti "ifco" e poi premi Tab: magicamente il comando si completa...oppure se ci sono più possibilità che cominciano per "ifco", la shell te le mostra tutte, in modo che tu possa scegliere...

----------

## Kernel78

 *Gianluca1987 wrote:*   

> Non conosco il Tab.....
> 
> ma scusa pu; essere che si blocca tutto perch[ non ho scaricato le chiavi???

 

no, ti dovrebbe dare un altro errore ...

----------

## Gianluca1987

E' strano perchè si blocca il pc, nel senso che non si muove il cursore del mouse e il cd non carica....

adesso provo a scaricare l'installer del dvd e vedo 1 pò cosa riesco a fare....

l'unico problema e ke adesso ho solamente l'HD di win funzionante.... quindi dovrò fare tutto da qui...

----------

## k01

quel passaggio io non l'ho mai fatto e vivo benissimo, ergo puoi tranquillamente saltarlo se ti crea tutti questi problemi

----------

## Gianluca1987

Scusami ma allora perchè si blocca il pc?

sbaglio il mirror? ho provato anke a scaricare la versione a 32 bit, ma nulla, il pc si blocca ugualmente.....

----------

## Kernel78

 *Gianluca1987 wrote:*   

> Scusami ma allora perchè si blocca il pc?
> 
> sbaglio il mirror? ho provato anke a scaricare la versione a 32 bit, ma nulla, il pc si blocca ugualmente.....

 

scusa ma non riesco a capire ... quando si blocca ? dopo che ti da quell'errore e ritorna al prompt ?

----------

## Gianluca1987

no si blocca, il cd quando scarica i file di installazione, oppre mentre mi partiziona il disco.....

ho provato a masterizzare vari cd e ho avuto sempre gli stessi risultati....

----------

## k01

da quel che dici sembra che il problema si presenta quando scrivi sull'hdd, quindi potrebbe anche essere il disco fisso ad essere danneggiato

----------

## Gianluca1987

Ho pensato anche io ad una cosa del genere ma non può essere perchè qualsiasi altra distro installo và tutto a buon fine....

ora ad esmpio vi scrivo da un'installazione di sabayon....

ho provato anke a scaricare altre distro (pensavo ke il problema fosse il masterizzatore) ma riesco ad installarle tutte....

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *Gianluca1987 wrote:*   

> Ho pensato anche io ad una cosa del genere ma non può essere perchè qualsiasi altra distro installo và tutto a buon fine....
> 
> ora ad esmpio vi scrivo da un'installazione di sabayon....
> 
> ho provato anke a scaricare altre distro (pensavo ke il problema fosse il masterizzatore) ma riesco ad installarle tutte....

 

Hai fatto un controllo dell' MD5SUM dell'iso scaricata?

----------

## Gianluca1987

me lo fa in automatico cn k3b....

ed è andato sempre tutto bene!

----------

## k01

no, k3b fa il controllo tra i dati scritti e l'immagine iso che hai sull'hdd. tu dovresti fare un controllo tra l'immagine iso che sta sul server e quella che tu hai scaricato

----------

## flocchini

ma perche' ste pippe con gpg? salta la verifica e vai avanti...  booti dalla iso, fai le partizioni, copi lo stage, chrooti e via cosi'

----------

## Kernel78

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> ma perche' ste pippe con gpg? salta la verifica e vai avanti...  booti dalla iso, fai le partizioni, copi lo stage, chrooti e via cosi'

 

beh, se non controlli mai sarai il primo a venir fregato nel caso compromettano un mirror  :Wink: 

----------

## flocchini

ok me la sono cercata  :Laughing: 

(alzi la mano chi controlla sempre... :p)

----------

## Kernel78

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> ok me la sono cercata 
> 
> (alzi la mano chi controlla sempre... :p)

 

[alza la mano]  :Laughing: 

il fatto che uno sia paranoico non significa che non possa esserci qualcuno che tenta di fregarlo  :Wink: 

----------

## Gianluca1987

Salve a tutti!

ho accantonato l'idea di usare l'installer grafico (con cui non raggiungerei mai l'obiettivo di imparare qualcosa in più su linux) e ho preso in condierazione l'idea di installare gentoo da riga di comando...

ho scaricato l'immagine per una installazione minimale di gentoo 2008 (sempre per processori a 64 bit), una volta avviato il cd, controllo la connettività, tutto bene, controllo l'hard disk e lo trova, però al momento in cui do il comando:

 *Quote:*   

> livecd / # fdisk /dev/sda

 

mi dice: unable open this dirver...

cosa posso fare?

dovrei montare l'hard disk? e come?

----------

## djinnZ

cat /proc/partitions cosa riporta?

da cosa capisci che l'hd viene riconosciuto, da dmesg? se si cosa riporta?

Il livecd comprende i river della vecchia libpata quindi, a meno che il tuo disco non sia sata o scsi è facile che sia ancora indicato come /dev/hda

per informazione: l'installer grafico è una delle poche cose (ci sono i problemi) di gentoo che funziona malissimo e che non ci sono grandi prospettive venga migliorata.

----------

## Gianluca1987

quando do il comando:

 *Quote:*   

> livecd /dev # ls -l sda

 

mi dice:

 *Quote:*   

> brw-rw---- 1 root disk8, 0Sep 28 18:25 sda

 

ma qualsiasi altro comando do, nn mi dice nulla, e quando do fdisk mi dice unable open...

----------

## k01

punto 50 euro sul fatto che il tuo sda o non esiste o è il lettore dvd/cd

```
dmesg | grep sda
```

e poi prova

```
dmesg | grep hda
```

----------

## Gianluca1987

ok, riavvio subito e provo! speriamo bene! grazie per l'aiuto!

Ma questi codici gli devo dare sempre prima di dare il fdisk vero?

subito dopo aver dato il comando che mi dovrebbe mostrare l'Hd....

----------

## Gianluca1987

Il mio Hard disk è veisto come hdb....

fatto questo sono riuscito a creare le partizioni e ad installare la tanto sospirata gentoo (vi scrivo da li!!!!)

ho ancora da porvi alcune domandine...

come vi ho detto ho scaricato il cd minimale di gentoo per processori a 64 bit, quando sono arrivato al punto di scaricare il file che contiene la gerarchia delle directory di gentoo, lo stage3, e il digests, non avevo annotato e non sò dove poterlo prendere alcun mirror per avere lo stage 3 e il digest per una versione a 64 bit e del 2008, quindi ho usato il seguente mirror:

 *Quote:*   

> ftp://ftpunina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/releases/x86/2007.0/stages/stage3-x86-2007.0.tar.bz2

 

Vorrei sapere quello giusto x la versione a 64 bit e del 2008

La setssa cosa vale anche per il portage, ho utilizzato lo stesso indirizzo sovracitato con *Quote:*   

>  portage-2007.0.tar.bz2

 

Per la configurazione del kernel:

ho un Amd Athlon 64 bit, la famiglia del processore l'ho trovata facilmente!

non ho saputo mettere bene il driver ide e sata, scsi, l'interfaccia agp

potreste aiutarmi?

grazie per l'aiuto che mi avete dato fino ad ora e, anticipo anche per quello che mi darete adesso! bye!

----------

## k01

 *Gianluca1987 wrote:*   

>   *Quote:*   ftp://ftpunina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/releases/x86/2007.0/stages/stage3-x86-2007.0.tar.bz2 
> 
> Vorrei sapere quello giusto x la versione a 64 bit e del 2008
> 
> 

 

assolutamente no, se c'è scritto x86 e 2007.0 ci sarà un motivo...

http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/releases/amd64/2008.0/stages/stage3-amd64-2008.0.tar.bz2

portage puoi anche evitare di scaricarlo, volendo fa tutto da solo al primo emerge --sync

per aiutarti con l'hardware come minimo dovresti postare l'output di lspci, in alternativa puoi sempre ricorrere a genkernel

----------

## Gianluca1987

ho reinstallato la versione di gentoo con i nuovi mirror, ma al momento di installare il kernel, quando dò il comando:

 *Quote:*   

> USE=-doc" emerge gentoo-sources

 

non mi scarica assolutamente nulla, mi dà problemi.... infatti quando poi dò il comando

 *Quote:*   

> (chroot) livecd /src # ls -l

 

mi dovrebbe dire se c'è qualcosa in questa cartella e non c'è assolutamente nulla, non riesco quindi ad andare avanti con l'installazione....

potreste aiutarmi???

dimenticavo, x il mirror, quello che mi avete postato il pc nn riesce a connettersi a quel server, ho modificato quello che avevo postato io nel seguente modo:

 *Quote:*   

> ftp://ftpunina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/releases/amd64/2008.0/stages/stage3-amd64-2008.0.tar.bz2

 

ho fatto la stessa cosa x il portage e tutto è andato a buon fine!

----------

## k01

 *Gianluca1987 wrote:*   

> ho reinstallato la versione di gentoo con i nuovi mirror, ma al momento di installare il kernel, quando dò il comando:
> 
>  *Quote:*   USE=-doc" emerge gentoo-sources 
> 
> non mi scarica assolutamente nulla, mi dà problemi.... 

 

esattamente che errore ti da? hai impostato dei mirror alternativi in make.conf con la stringa GENTOO_MIRRORS?

 *Gianluca1987 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dimenticavo, x il mirror, quello che mi avete postato il pc nn riesce a connettersi a quel server, ho modificato quello che avevo postato io nel seguente modo:
> 
>  *Quote:*   ftp://ftpunina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/releases/amd64/2008.0/stages/stage3-amd64-2008.0.tar.bz2 
> ...

 

è lo stesso, basta che hai scaricato stage3-amd64-2008.0.tar.bz2 da qualche parte

----------

## Gianluca1987

no, non ho impostato assolutamente nulla...

nn mi scarica nulla una volta dato il comando...

----------

## Gianluca1987

quando dò il comando USE="-doc" emerge gentoo-source

mi dice:

 *Quote:*   

>  calculating dependecies
> 
> Resolving www.de.kernel.org... failed: temporary
> 
> failure in none resolution
> ...

 

come posso fare???

Help me!

----------

## Gianluca1987

ho dato un occhiata in altri topic e ho visto anche nella documentazione ufficiale e dovrei scrivere solo:

 *Quote:*   

> (chroot) livecd /etc # emerge gentoo-sources

 

adesso provo e poi vi faccio sapere!

speriamo bene!

----------

## k01

non centra niente la variabile use, il problema è:

 *Quote:*   

> failed: temporary
> 
> failure in none resolution

 

quel none credo che sia name, e significa che molto probabilmente ti sei dimenticato di copiare /etc/resolv.conf dal livecd

----------

## Gianluca1987

no, l'ho copiata....

----------

## k01

bene, cosa c'è in /etc/resolv.conf? ping www.google.it funziona? cosa dice ifconfig -a?

----------

## Gianluca1987

ho finito di installare gentoo, c'era 1 errore nella guida, per risolverlo mi sono affidato alla guida ufficiale!

solo che ho dato il comando per usare solo applicazioni a 64 bit e quindi, quando ho installato grub ho avuto problemi, in pratica non riuscivo ad installarlo...

Adesso ho letto la guida e ho visto che devo dare il comando: emerge grub-static, x utilizzare questa versione...

1 paio di domande:

di quali informazioni necessito x compilarmi il kernel??

potrei installarmi durante l'installazione di gentoo kde 4 (o successiva) come DE?

e come dovrei fare?

grazie per l'aiuto!

----------

## k01

 *Gianluca1987 wrote:*   

> solo che ho dato il comando per usare solo applicazioni a 64 bit e quindi, quando ho installato grub ho avuto problemi, in pratica non riuscivo ad installarlo...

 

in pratica hai tolto l'emulazione per il 32 bit? hai lasciato un sistema 64 bit puro? secondo me avrai solo più problemi

 *Gianluca1987 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> di quali informazioni necessito x compilarmi il kernel??

 

conoscere l'hardware del tuo computer principalmente, lspci e lsusb. se no come ti ho già detto se non sbaglio, puoi utilizzare genkernel

 *Gianluca1987 wrote:*   

> potrei installarmi durante l'installazione di gentoo kde 4 (o successiva) come DE?
> 
> e come dovrei fare?

 

te lo sconsiglio vivamente, è ancora troppo immaturo secondo me...comunque se proprio desideri tirarti la zappa sui piedi, c'è una pagina dettagliata su gentoo wiki:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/KDE4

----------

## Gianluca1987

dici che mi conviene accettare anche applicazioni a 32 bit?

grazie per le dritte!

----------

## djinnZ

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> portage puoi anche evitare di scaricarlo, volendo fa tutto da solo al primo emerge --sync

 se lo stage e lo snapshot sono aggiornati si, se c'e distanza o qualche aggiornamento importante (gcc/python/expat) di mezzo non è una buona idea (dover combattere con upgrade del genere prima che l'emerge system sia completo non è bene). Lo puoi fare ma il primo emerge system deve essere per forza un emerge -e system (che in ogni caso andrebbe dato comunque IMHO, la documentazione ufficiale è decisamente carente in questo "dettaglio")

@Gianluca1987: il suporto a 32 bit ti serve per il momento per far andare alcune oscenità, se non stai creando un server dedicato abilitalo.

----------

## Gianluca1987

avevo quasi finito l'istallazione, ma l'ighippo l'ho trovato ugualmente....

come devo fare a configurare grub???

il mio hd viene riconosciuto come hdb, ho 1 partizione windows, ma durante l'installazione di gentoo la stacco, onde evitare problemi...

il problema è il seguente:

emergo grub senza problemi (grub-static), lo configuro, ma quando dò il comando  *Quote:*   

> grub-install --no-floppy /dev/hdb

 

mi da 1 serie di problemi che non riesco a capire cosa sono, e di consegueza non mi installa alcun grub...

come posso fare?

Help me!

----------

## Gianluca1987

sbagliavo io nella configuarazione di grub....l'ho riconfigurato ed è venuto così:

 *Quote:*   

> default 0
> 
> timeout 30
> 
> splashimage=(hd0,0) /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
> ...

 

Salvo la configurazione, installo grub, questa volta senza errori e riavvio il pc....

quando ho premuto invio sull'avvio di gento mi ha dato però il seguente erroe:

 *Quote:*   

> Booting gentoo Linux 2.6.25-r7
> 
>              root (hdb0,0)
> 
>              Error 23: Error wile forsing number
> ...

 

se spindo invio, mi restituisce la schermata di boot... come posso fare?

vi prego non ditemi che devo reinstallare il sistema tutto da capo.... aiuto...

----------

## k01

vedo un po' di imprecisioni/incomprensioni nel tuo grub.conf

 *Quote:*   

> root (hd0,0)
> 
> kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.25-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/hdb3 

 

se è hdb3 dovrai scrivere

```
root (hd1,2)
```

questo se hai fatto una partizione unica comprensiva di /boot/

 *Quote:*   

> root (hdb0,0) 

 

questa cosa non vuol dire niente per grub, per indicare /dev/hdb si usa (hd1), se avessi fatto l'installazione manuale di grub l'avresti capito meglio

----------

## Gianluca1987

ma devo perforza reinstallare tutto?

non c'è maniera per rieditare grub dall'atuale installazione?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

basta che booti da livecd , riesegui i passi spiegati nell'handbook per entrare nel chroot e poi riesegui l'installazione del boot loader.

----------

## Gianluca1987

dovrei cambiare gli ultimi 2 hd giusto?

il primo non centra nulla....

----------

## k01

se ti riferisci alla riga

 *Quote:*   

> splashimage=(hd0,0) /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

 

per ora puoi anche commentarla

----------

## Gianluca1987

salve ho rieditato grub in questa maniera:

 *Quote:*   

>  default 0
> 
>             timeout 30
> 
>             splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
> ...

 

l'ho installato, nessun errore, a questo punto ho riavviato il pc....

all'avvio mi esce il boot loader!!!! perfetto!

quando poi premo invio su gentoo mi appare:

 *Quote:*   

> booting "gentoo linux 2.6.25-r7"
> 
> root (hd1,2)
> 
> Error 21: selected disk does not exist
> ...

 

come posso fare per ovviare a questo errore? Help Me

----------

## Gianluca1987

ma scusate, dato che non riesco ad installarlo non potrei non installarlo, installarlo in un secondo momento????

oppre potrei utilizzare lilo?

----------

## Gianluca1987

ho provato ad installare sabayon e poi ho curiosato un pochino nel grub.conf/list....

il root me lo dà in questa maniera qui....

```
root (hd1,0)
```

+ tardi provo a reinstallare gentoo e poi vi dico.....

----------

